# Benötige Tipps für neuen Allround Pc ca.600 -700 Euro



## knappe04 (16. November 2009)

*Benötige Tipps für neuen Allround Pc ca.600 -700 Euro*

Wer kann mir tipps geben für einen guten Komplett pc


----------



## RyzA (16. November 2009)

*AW: Benötige Tipps für neuen Allround Pc ca.600 -700 Euro*

Welche Anforderungen?

AMD Phenom II X4 955 Black Edition Box, Sockel AM3 - *137,93 €*
Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 - Pro PWM Rev.2 - *15,92 €*
Gigabyte GA-MA770T-UD3P, AMD 770 - *69,55 €*
4GB-Kit GEIL Value PC3-10600 DDR3-1333 CL9 - *78,80 €*
WD Caviar 640GB, SATA II, WD6400AAKS - *46,40 €
*LG GH22NS50 bare schwarz - *24,98 €*
XFX RADEON HD 4870 1GB DDR5 PCI-E 2.0 - *118,52 €*
BE Quiet! Pure Power 430 Watt / BQT L7 - *41,49 €*
Antec Three Hundred, ATX, ohne Netzteil - *46,40 €*

Für *579,99* €.

oder

AMD Phenom II X4 955 Black Edition Box, Sockel AM3 - *137,93 €*
Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 - Pro PWM Rev.2 - *15,92 €*
Gigabyte GA-MA770T-UD3P, AMD 770 - *69,55 €*
4GB-Kit GEIL Value PC3-10600 DDR3-1333 CL9 - *78,80 €*
WD Caviar 640GB, SATA II, WD6400AAKS - *46,40 €*
LG GH22NS50 bare schwarz - *24,98 €*
XFX RADEON HD 5850 1GB DDR5 HDMI DISPLAYPORT PCI-E 2.0 - *220,36 €*
BE Quiet! Pure Power 530 Watt / BQT L7 - *49,88 €*
Antec Three Hundred, ATX, ohne Netzteil  - *46,40 €*

Für *690.22 €*.


Beim zweiten da ist Kai besser irgendwie. Aber wenn du vielleicht sowieso keine fette GRafikkarte willst...


----------



## KingofKingzZ (16. November 2009)

*AW: Benötige Tipps für neuen Allround Pc ca.600 -700 Euro*

Phenom II 955 
4 GB Geil Value DDR3 1333 Cl7
HD 5850
Samsung F3 500/1000GB
Gigabyte GA MA770T UD3P 
Gehäuse deiner Wahl
Irgendein DVD Brenner von Samsung/LG 
Corsair HX520w

Etwa 705€

mfg

EDIT: da war wohl jemand schneller, fast gleiche zusammenstellung^^


----------



## knappe04 (16. November 2009)

*AW: Benötige Tipps für neuen Allround Pc ca.600 -700 Euro*

Die wichtigste Anforderung ist das mein Spiel" Americans Army " ruckelfrei zu spielen ist.Dann könnte ich endlich auch mal call of duty zocken.Ansonsten keine größeren Anforderungen.Das übliche halt surfen,chatten,musik,filme usw....
War schon kurz davor mir den Media Markt Pc,acer aspire m3800 zu kaufen,für 579 euro.Wäre genau meine preislage.
Einen neuen Monitor benötige ich auch noch am besten full Hd


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (16. November 2009)

*AW: Benötige Tipps für neuen Allround Pc ca.600 -700 Euro*

Wenn du hier guckst, hast du nochmal das Optimum..  Naja da tut sich insgesamt nicht so viel..^^


Ok mit Monitor wirds schwer für den Preis..


----------



## knappe04 (16. November 2009)

*AW: Benötige Tipps für neuen Allround Pc ca.600 -700 Euro*

Danke für eure empfehlungen.
Ich nutze den Rechner zum zocken (AAo,call of duty),Internet,Surfen,Musik;Videos 
am besten ein alleskönner 
Was ist mit Intel prozessor und Nvidia Grafikkarte,ich sehe bei euch nur AMD und ATi
Monitor ist natürlich nicht mit in dem Preis inbegriffen,hab da einen tollen bei Dell gesehen


----------



## RyzA (16. November 2009)

*AW: Benötige Tipps für neuen Allround Pc ca.600 -700 Euro*

Dann bist du vielleicht mit meinen ersten PC besser beraten. Intel wird etwas teurer.

Intel Core i5-750 Box 8192Kb, LGA1156 - *161,26 €*
Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 - Pro PWM Rev.2 - *15,92 €*
Asrock P55 Pro, Sockel 1156, ATX - *91,13 €*
4GB-Kit GEIL Value PC3-10600 DDR3-1333 CL9 - *78,80 €*
Samsung SpinPoint F3 1000GB, SATA II (HD103SJ) - *75,59 €*
LG GH22NS50 bare schwarz - *24,98 €*
XFX RADEON HD 5850 1GB DDR5 HDMI DISPLAYPORT PCI-E 2.0 - *220,36 €*
BE Quiet! Pure Power 530 Watt / BQT L7 - *49,88 €*
Xigmatek Midgard, ATX, ohne Netzteil, schwarz - *58,46 €*

Für *776,38€*

Kannst da die Hd 4870 reinpacken. Oder ne Gts 250. Dann biste auf 700. Core i5 ist etwas schneller.


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (16. November 2009)

*AW: Benötige Tipps für neuen Allround Pc ca.600 -700 Euro*

zwischen i750 und 955BE wird man keinen Leistungsunterschied merken.. ich würde eher zu einem 955BE mit 4890 tendieren.. diese Kombi bringt sicher die meisten Frames/€




> Was ist mit Intel prozessor und Nvidia Grafikkarte,ich sehe bei euch nur  AMD und ATi


 dann guck mal genau hin 




> Monitor ist natürlich nicht mit in dem Preis inbegriffen,hab da einen  tollen bei Dell gesehen


 welchen? 

Ich würde diesn 24" von Samsung nehmen!


----------



## knappe04 (16. November 2009)

*AW: Benötige Tipps für neuen Allround Pc ca.600 -700 Euro*

Ich brauch bei euch wahrscheinlich gar nicht fragen was Ihr von dem Media Markt angebot haltet Acer Aspire M 3800 für 579 Euro.
Würde trotzdem gerne mal eure Meinung hören,wollt schon paar mal losgehen und den kaufen.Einfach zu hause Anschließen und fettich.....


----------



## RyzA (16. November 2009)

*AW: Benötige Tipps für neuen Allround Pc ca.600 -700 Euro*



KaiHD7960xx schrieb:


> zwischen i750 und 955BE wird man keinen Leistungsunterschied merken.. ich würde eher zu einem 955BE mit 4890 tendieren.. diese Kombi bringt sicher die meisten Frames/€


Und wer sagt dir das der i5 nicht mit einer HD 5850 mehr Frames bringt.

Das mit der Hd 4890 glaube ich auch nicht...

@knappe: Da kriegste für das Geld was schlechteres.


----------



## knappe04 (16. November 2009)

*AW: Benötige Tipps für neuen Allround Pc ca.600 -700 Euro*

Ich bekomme das mit den verlinken nicht  hin 
Den find ich klasse "21,5-Zoll-Breitbild-Flachbildschirm SX2210" von Dell


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (16. November 2009)

*AW: Benötige Tipps für neuen Allround Pc ca.600 -700 Euro*



> Und wer sagt dir das der i5 nicht mit einer HD 5850 mehr Frames bringt.


ich würd ja auch die 5850 nehmen, die ist aber defakto nicht verfügbar bis mindestens anfang Januar!! Dumbledore hat eine Anfrage an Hardwareversand.de geschickt und die habe gesagt sie HOFFEN auf anfang nächsten Jahres auf erste Stückzahlen!!!!


----------



## knappe04 (16. November 2009)

*AW: Benötige Tipps für neuen Allround Pc ca.600 -700 Euro*

Meint Ihr nicht auch das ein guter Duo oder Quad Core nicht auch für mich reichen würde,den i 5 werd ich bestimmt nicht voll ausnutzen können denke ich..


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (16. November 2009)

*AW: Benötige Tipps für neuen Allround Pc ca.600 -700 Euro*

der i5 ist ein Quadcore 

dualcore würde ich kein Geld mehr für ausgeben, erst recht nicht wenn du zocken willst..

du könntest auch einen Phenom II X3 nehmen  der bietet genug Leistung für Games und arbeiten etc..


----------



## knappe04 (16. November 2009)

*AW: Benötige Tipps für neuen Allround Pc ca.600 -700 Euro*

Es gibt ja auch günstigere Quadcore prozessoren als den i 5 
zb.Q 9*****Wenn der auch reichen würde,nachrüsten kann man doch bestimmt immer noch


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (16. November 2009)

*AW: Benötige Tipps für neuen Allround Pc ca.600 -700 Euro*

ja z.B. den Phenom II 955 BE oder den 920, zum Q 9xxx würd ich nicht greifen


----------



## knappe04 (16. November 2009)

*AW: Benötige Tipps für neuen Allround Pc ca.600 -700 Euro*

Okay,hab ich mir auch schon fast gedacht.
Nochmals die Frage wegen dem Media Markt pc,m3800 acer 579 euro gerade in der werbung mit window 7,wäre das nicht auch eine alternative?Und was meint Ihr zu diesem Monitor *"*21,5-Zoll-Breitbild-Flachbildschirm SX2210 mit Full-HD" von Dell


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (16. November 2009)

*AW: Benötige Tipps für neuen Allround Pc ca.600 -700 Euro*

naja der Mediamarkt-PC an die Leistung eines 400€ Systems...


----------



## knappe04 (16. November 2009)

*AW: Benötige Tipps für neuen Allround Pc ca.600 -700 Euro*

Die Grafikkarte soll ja auch nicht so dolle sein.
Gibt es denn noch eine andere Adresse wo man gute komplett pc,s 
kaufen kann


----------



## Lordac (16. November 2009)

*AW: Benötige Tipps für neuen Allround Pc ca.600 -700 Euro*

Hallo,

mit die besten Komplett-PCs bietet meiner Meinung nach Alternate in Form der PCGH-PCs an *klick*.

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (16. November 2009)

*AW: Benötige Tipps für neuen Allround Pc ca.600 -700 Euro*

oder guck mal bei one.de oder combatready.de !! Da habe ich geguckt bevor ich mich dazu entschlossen habe selbst zu bauen..  

P.S. bei hardwareversand.de kannst du deine Komponenten slebst zusammenstellen und für 20€ zusammen bauen lassen, damit fährst du immer noch am besten.. (aber nicht den Konfigurator da nutzen sondern selbst zusammenstellen und den Service dazubuchen.. Ruf mal da an )


----------



## knappe04 (16. November 2009)

*AW: Benötige Tipps für neuen Allround Pc ca.600 -700 Euro*

Gute Idee ich werd mich da mal durchwurschteln,nur hab ich nicht so viel Ahnung welches Teil mit welchen am besten zusammen passt
Was sagt der Chef nun zu dem Dell Monitor???Einzigste Nachteil man muß sich lautsprecher extra dazu kaufen


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (16. November 2009)

*AW: Benötige Tipps für neuen Allround Pc ca.600 -700 Euro*

nimm den Monitor den ich dir bereits verlinked habe  wenn du mir deinen verlinkst dann kann ich dir dazu was sagen..^^

Grüße


----------



## knappe04 (16. November 2009)

*AW: Benötige Tipps für neuen Allround Pc ca.600 -700 Euro*

DELL 21,5-Zoll-Breitbild-Flachbildschirm SX2210 mit Full-HD und Webcam von Dell : Dell-Bildschirme: LCD-Flachbild- und Breitbild-Displays | Dell Österreich

und dann bräuchte ich noch einen tip für eine gute nvidia karte.


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (16. November 2009)

*AW: Benötige Tipps für neuen Allround Pc ca.600 -700 Euro*

der Monitor scheint ok, aber für 159€ gibt es einen mindestens gleichwertigen und 24" LG W2453SQ

Palit GTX 260 für 130€ alternative würde ihc dir die Club3D 4890 empfehlen, die noch etwas flotter ist..


----------



## knappe04 (16. November 2009)

*AW: Benötige Tipps für neuen Allround Pc ca.600 -700 Euro*

Danke für den Tip mit der GK.So weit ich das gesehen habe besitzt die GTX 260 noch einen VGA Anschluss,dann bräuchte ich nicht sofort einen neuen Monitor kaufen.So eine hab ich schon gesucht bis auf die GT 220 hab ich keine gefunden.


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (16. November 2009)

*AW: Benötige Tipps für neuen Allround Pc ca.600 -700 Euro*

ansonsten gibt es auch alle möglichen adapter zu kaufen...  also mach das nicht von der Graka abhängig.. 

Printus24 - DVI-Adapter


----------



## knappe04 (16. November 2009)

*AW: Benötige Tipps für neuen Allround Pc ca.600 -700 Euro*

Intel Core i5-75Tray 8192Kb, LGA1156
Alpenföhn CPU-Kühler Brocken - AMD/Intel
Samsung HD502IJ, 500GB, 16MB 
Xigmatek Asgard, ATX, ohne Netzteil, schwarz 
Gigabyte GA-P55-UD3, Intel P55, ATX, DDR3, PCI-Express 
4GB-Kit Corsair Twin3X4096-1333C9 DDR3, CL9 
LG GH22NS40/NS30 bare schwarz SATA II 
Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium 64-Bit (SB-Version) 
Palit Geforce GTX260 SONIC 216SP, 896MB, PCI-Express 
Ultron Cardreader 75-in-1, intern, schwarz 
Corsair VX450W 450 Watt 
Rechner - Zusammenbau


780,92 Euro
Wäre das okay ?? Der Preis liegt ein wenig über meinen Limit


----------



## knappe04 (17. November 2009)

*AW: Benötige Tipps für neuen Allround Pc ca.600 -700 Euro*

Hab noch mal was zusammengestellt,
Sagt eure Meinung ob das so okay wäre oder kann man noch paar Euro einsparen.
Bin für jeden Tip dankbar!!!

Intel Core i5-750 Tray 8192Kb, LGA1156
Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium 64-Bit (SB-Version)
Ultron Cardreader 75-in-1, intern, schwarz
BE Quiet! Pure Power 530 Watt / BQT L7
Coolermaster Elite RC-335 schwarz, ohne Netzteil
LG GH22NS Retail schwarz SATA
Coolermaster Hyper 212 Plus, alle Sockel
4GB-Kit GEIL Value PC3-10600 DDR3-1333 CL9
MSI P55-CD53, Intel P55, ATX, DDR3
Palit Geforce GTX260 SONIC 216SP, 896MB, PCI-Express
Rechner - Zusammenbau

710,45 Euro


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (17. November 2009)

*AW: Benötige Tipps für neuen Allround Pc ca.600 -700 Euro*



> > Coolermaster Hyper 212 Plus, alle Sockel


 ich würde 5€ mehr für den EKL groß Clockner ausgeben. Ansonsten sehr gut.


----------



## Lordac (17. November 2009)

*AW: Benötige Tipps für neuen Allround Pc ca.600 -700 Euro*

Hallo,



> Intel Core i5-750 Tray 8192Kb, LGA1156


kauf CPUs immer in der boxed-Version *klick*. Du hast dann eine längere Garantie und stellst sicher das die CPU kein Rückläufer ist, abgesehen davon das sie billiger ist!



> MSI P55-CD53, Intel P55, ATX, DDR3


Das Gigabyte GA-P55-UD3 wäre eine Alternative welche verfügbar ist.

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## knappe04 (17. November 2009)

*AW: Benötige Tipps für neuen Allround Pc ca.600 -700 Euro*

Jetzt bleib immer noch die Frage ob es vielleicht günstiger aber gleichwertiger ist einen AMD Rechner zu kaufen.
Eigentlich ist es ja egal ob Intel oder AMD,hauptsache die Kiste läuft und man kann gut zocken.
Gibt es da von den Profis hier unterschiedliche Meinungen????
Eigentlich sollte mein Rechner incl. Window 7 nicht mehr wie 600 Euro kosten aber immer noch gut gerüstet für die nächste Zeit sein.Also kein Auslaufzeug oder sowas.
Bin mal auf eure Meinungen gespannt!!!!!


----------



## KingofKingzZ (18. November 2009)

*AW: Benötige Tipps für neuen Allround Pc ca.600 -700 Euro*

AMD ist halt schon deutlich billiger als Intel, aber auch oft nen Tick langsamer. Zum zocken aber noch völlig ausreichend.


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (18. November 2009)

*AW: Benötige Tipps für neuen Allround Pc ca.600 -700 Euro*



> Zum zocken aber noch völlig ausreichend.


 Sogar mehr als ausreichend.


----------



## Excavated (18. November 2009)

*AW: Benötige Tipps für neuen Allround Pc ca.600 -700 Euro*



knappe04 schrieb:


> Hab noch mal was zusammengestellt,
> Sagt eure Meinung ob das so okay wäre oder kann man noch paar Euro einsparen.
> Bin für jeden Tip dankbar!!!



Wenn du über den Preisvergleich bei hardwareversand.de einsteigst, sparst du noch ein paar Euro.

Momentan liege ich mit diesen Komponenten:
Intel Core i5-750 Box 8192Kb, LGA1156
Coolermaster Hyper 212 Plus, alle Sockel
Gigabyte GA-P55-UD3, Intel P55
4GB-Kit A-DATA Value DDR3 U-DIMM 1333
Ultron Cardreader 75-in-1, intern, schwarz
Xigmatek Asgard, ATX, ohne Netzteil, schwarz
BE Quiet! Pure Power 530 Watt / BQT L7
Palit Geforce GTX260 SONIC 216SP, 896MB, PCI-Express
LG GH22NS50 bare schwarz
Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium 64-Bit (SB-Version)
Rechner - Zusammenbau

bei 695,05 € + 7 € Versand


----------



## knappe04 (19. November 2009)

*AW: Benötige Tipps für neuen Allround Pc ca.600 -700 Euro*

Hab noch mal was bei Hardwareversand zusammen gestellt,
Sagt doch bitte mal ob das so okay wäre und welche zusammenstellung Ihr selber so nehmen würdet.
Veränderungsvorschläge nehme ich gerne an.Vom Preis her wäre die 2.Variante für mich okay.

Intel Core i5-750 Box 8192Kb, LGA1156   160,26
Gigabyte GA-P55-UD3, Intel P55, ATX, DDR3, PCI-Express 98,77
4GB-Kit A-DATA Value DDR3 U-DIMM 1333 80,58
Coolermaster Hyper 212 Plus, alle Sockel 23,72
Ultron Cardreader 75-in-1, intern, schwarz 8,32
Xigmatek Asgard, ATX, ohne Netzteil, schwarz 29,27
BE Quiet! Pure Power 530 Watt / BQT L7 49,88
Palit Geforce GTX260 SONIC 216SP, 896MB, PCI-Express140,41
LG GH22NS50 bare schwarz24,98
Samsung SpinPoint F3 500GB, SATA II (HD502HJ)42,93
Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium 64-Bit (SB-Version) 76,06
Rechner - Zusammenbau 20,00

755,18 Euro 

AMD Phenom II X4 955 Black Edition Box, Sockel AM3 130,56
Gigabyte GA-MA770T-UD3P, AMD 770  68,16
Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 - Pro PWM Rev.2 15,92
4GB-Kit A-DATA Value DDR3 U-DIMM 1333 80,58
Samsung SpinPoint F3 500GB, SATA II (HD502HJ) 42,93 
LG GH22NS50 bare schwarz 24,98
Palit Geforce GTX260 SONIC 216SP, 896MB, PCI-Express  140,41
BE Quiet! Pure Power 530 Watt / BQT L7 49,88
Xigmatek Asgard, ATX, ohne Netzteil, schwarz  29,27
Ultron Cardreader 75-in-1, intern, schwarz 8,32
Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium 64-Bit (SB-Version) 76,06
Rechner - Zusammenbau 20,00


687,07 Euro


----------



## KingofKingzZ (19. November 2009)

*AW: Benötige Tipps für neuen Allround Pc ca.600 -700 Euro*

Nimm das AMD System, dann kannst du später noch mal aufrüsten, wenn du ein Bios Update machst, die Leistung reicht locker aus und ist nur minimal langsamer als das Intel System und dafür 100€ billiger


----------



## knappe04 (19. November 2009)

*AW: Benötige Tipps für neuen Allround Pc ca.600 -700 Euro*

Bei dem Intel system kann ich später nicht aufrüsten???
Und das Netzteil von 430 Watt bei AMD wäre ausreichend?DAs Board würde ich eventuell noch gegen  Gigabyte GA-MA7.70T-UD3P, AMD 770 austauschen.


----------



## KingofKingzZ (19. November 2009)

*AW: Benötige Tipps für neuen Allround Pc ca.600 -700 Euro*

Wahrscheinlich wird es für den Sockel 1156 keine besseren Prozzis mehr als den i7 870 geben. Also keine 6 Kerner etc. Die Graka kannst du natürlich bei beiden aufrüsten, meine Aussage bezieht sich nur auf die Prozzis. 
Bei AMD wird der 6-Kerner, der wahrscheinlich nächstes Jahr rauskommt auf AM3 laufen.

Die 430W müssten ausreichen, wenn du später mal noch reserven für OC oder andere Graka willst, nimm das hier, kostet nur 8 € mehr.


----------



## knappe04 (19. November 2009)

*AW: Benötige Tipps für neuen Allround Pc ca.600 -700 Euro*

Hab noch mal das Board und das Netzteil geändert 
komme jetzt auf 687,07 Euro.
Gäbe sonst noch was zum ändern??Überlege auch noch wegen anderer Grafikkarte
XFX RADEON HD 4870 1GB DDR5 PCI-E 2.0
die iss noch bischen günstiger ich weiß aber nicht ob die auch schlechter ist wie die Palit Geforce GTX260 SONIC 216SP, 896MB, PCI-Express
weiß das einer ??????


----------



## KingofKingzZ (19. November 2009)

*AW: Benötige Tipps für neuen Allround Pc ca.600 -700 Euro*

Die ist etwa gleich gut.


----------



## knappe04 (19. November 2009)

*AW: Benötige Tipps für neuen Allround Pc ca.600 -700 Euro*

Okay danke
dann werd ich doch von dem media markt angebots rechner acer aspire m3800 abstand nehmen und bei hardwareversand bestellen.


----------



## KingofKingzZ (19. November 2009)

*AW: Benötige Tipps für neuen Allround Pc ca.600 -700 Euro*

Gute Entscheidung


----------



## Excavated (19. November 2009)

*AW: Benötige Tipps für neuen Allround Pc ca.600 -700 Euro*

Und wie gesagt über PCGH-Preisvergleich /geizhals einsteigen; dann sparst du noch ein paar Euro.


----------



## knappe04 (19. November 2009)

*AW: Benötige Tipps für neuen Allround Pc ca.600 -700 Euro*

Gibt es vielleicht auch noch eine Empfehlung für eine Tastatur und Maus???
Maus am besten kabellos und zum zocken geeignet,Tastatur iss egal da reicht standart


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (19. November 2009)

*AW: Benötige Tipps für neuen Allround Pc ca.600 -700 Euro*

Ich würde eine mit Kabel nehmen. Ich kann dir die 
Sharkoon Fireglider empfeheln 20€



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und die Saitek Cyborg (50€) Die Verarbeitung und der Anschlag sind echt top!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


.. bist du günstig weg und hast was feines.


----------



## knappe04 (19. November 2009)

*AW: Benötige Tipps für neuen Allround Pc ca.600 -700 Euro*

Die Maus sieht hammer geil aus,
aber das mit dem Kabel hat mich früher schon gestört,hab eine kabellose von logitech bin sehr zufrieden damit nur die ist schon 10 jahre alt.
Gibt es die Sharkoon nicht auch Kabellos????


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (20. November 2009)

*AW: Benötige Tipps für neuen Allround Pc ca.600 -700 Euro*

nicht, das ich wüsste ich habe aber ein Mauskabelhalter, dadurch hab ich keine Proble mit der Maus..

das ist mein Mauskabel Halter: *Revoltec Fight Bungee* also vom Kabel merkt man nichts mehr


----------



## Lordac (20. November 2009)

*AW: Benötige Tipps für neuen Allround Pc ca.600 -700 Euro*

Hallo,



knappe04 schrieb:


> Gibt es vielleicht auch noch eine Empfehlung für eine Tastatur und Maus???
> Maus am besten kabellos und zum zocken geeignet,Tastatur iss egal da reicht standart


ich kenne zwar noch keinen Test zu der Maus, aber wenn ich eine kaufen würde, wäre es die Logitech Performance Mouse MX.

Mir kommt keine Maus mehr mit Kabel in´s Haus, allerdings spiele ich selten und kann nicht sagen ob es da einen großen Unterschied gibt.

Ich nutze eine etwas 6 jahre alte MX-Laser welche noch eine Ladestation hat, mit der bin ich sehr zufrieden. Die oben vorgeschlagene MX soll sich auch während des Betriebes aufladen was sicherlich sehr praktisch ist.

Als Tastaur verwende ich eine ganz normale, ebenfalls von Logitech *klick*.

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## knappe04 (20. November 2009)

*AW: Benötige Tipps für neuen Allround Pc ca.600 -700 Euro*

An alle Pc Profis,bitte segnet meine zusammenstellung nochmals  ab oder sagt was man besser machen könnte.Der preis kann ruhig niedriger ausfallen 
Hab gelesen das Geforce GK nicht so wirklich mit AMD System funzen soll,  deswegen bin ich mir jetzt unschlüssig weil wenn erstmal bestellt dann isses zu spät..... Ich keine Ahnung 


AMD Phenom II X4 955 Black Edition Box, Sockel AM3 130,56
Gigabyte GA-MA770T-UD3P, AMD 770  68,16
Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 - Pro PWM Rev.2 15,92
4GB-Kit A-DATA Value DDR3 U-DIMM 1333 80,58
Samsung SpinPoint F3 500GB, SATA II (HD502HJ) 42,93 
LG GH22NS50 bare schwarz 24,98
Palit Geforce GTX260 SONIC 216SP, 896MB, PCI-Express  140,41
BE Quiet! Pure Power 530 Watt / BQT L7 49,88
Xigmatek Asgard, ATX, ohne Netzteil, schwarz  29,27
Ultron Cardreader 75-in-1, intern, schwarz 8,32
Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium 64-Bit (SB-Version) 76,06
Rechner - Zusammenbau 20,00


----------



## riedochs (20. November 2009)

*AW: Benötige Tipps für neuen Allround Pc ca.600 -700 Euro*



knappe04 schrieb:


> Hab gelesen das Geforce GK nicht so wirklich mit AMD System funzen soll,  deswegen bin ich mir jetzt unschlüssig weil wenn erstmal bestellt dann isses zu spät..... Ich keine Ahnung



Da gibt es kein Problem Den kannst du so bestellen.


----------



## knappe04 (20. November 2009)

*AW: Benötige Tipps für neuen Allround Pc ca.600 -700 Euro*

Sonst die zusammenstellung okay????
Bin bißchen aus der Übung mein letzter Rechner kauf ist ca.6 Jahre her


----------



## RubinRaptoR (20. November 2009)

*AW: Benötige Tipps für neuen Allround Pc ca.600 -700 Euro*



knappe04 schrieb:


> Sonst die zusammenstellung okay????
> Bin bißchen aus der Übung mein letzter Rechner kauf ist ca.6 Jahre her


 
Warum keine HD 4890 zum gleichen Preis oder eine etwas billigere HD 4870? Die beiden haben sogar mehr Leistung als die GTX260.


----------



## riedochs (20. November 2009)

*AW: Benötige Tipps für neuen Allround Pc ca.600 -700 Euro*

Er scheint Nvidia zu bevorzugen.


----------



## knappe04 (21. November 2009)

*AW: Benötige Tipps für neuen Allround Pc ca.600 -700 Euro*

Genau bin Geforce Fan 
Aber warum nicht auch mal was neues ausprobieren,kenne mich mit den GK nicht so aus.Meinst Du die  Club3D HD4890 1024MB, ATI Radeon HD4890, PCI-Express ?? Wenn für die nächsten Jahre ausreichend ist und der Preis Preiß warum nicht.Hauptsache mein ganzens System läuft wie geschnitten brot und man kann super zocken.
Deshalb bin ich froh über eure Vorschläge.


----------



## riedochs (21. November 2009)

*AW: Benötige Tipps für neuen Allround Pc ca.600 -700 Euro*

Mit der laesst auch ueber Jahre zocken.


----------



## knappe04 (21. November 2009)

*AW: Benötige Tipps für neuen Allround Pc ca.600 -700 Euro*

Könnte man sonst noch an meiner Zusammenstellung was verändern um ein wenig geld einzusparen???
Das mit der GK überleg ich mir noch.Danke für den Tipp......


----------



## riedochs (21. November 2009)

*AW: Benötige Tipps für neuen Allround Pc ca.600 -700 Euro*

Den PC selbst zusammen bauen


----------



## knappe04 (21. November 2009)

*AW: Benötige Tipps für neuen Allround Pc ca.600 -700 Euro*

Hab ich auch schon drüber nachgedacht,aber wat iss wenn ich was kaputt mache oder irgendwas nicht passt.Zutrauen würde ich mir das schon,iss mir bißchen riskant.
Weiß jemand ob bei den GK ein Adapter dabei ist um meinen alten Monitor anzuschließen?(VGA)


----------



## riedochs (21. November 2009)

*AW: Benötige Tipps für neuen Allround Pc ca.600 -700 Euro*

Viel falsch machen kann man nicht. Bisher war immer ein Adapter von DVi auf VGA dabei.


----------



## RubinRaptoR (21. November 2009)

*AW: Benötige Tipps für neuen Allround Pc ca.600 -700 Euro*

Ich würde den Rechner bei einer Komplett-Bestellung *grundsätzlich *selber oder von einem Bekannten machen lassen.
Ich meine neulich bei einer Hardwareversand-Bewertung gelesen zu haben, dass jemandem bei einem Rechner-Zusammenbau teilweise minderwertige Komponenten eingebaut wurden  Der hatte dann auch ziemlichen Stress mit dem "tollen" Service bei denen.
Hat mich dann davon angeschreckt, dort überhaupt was zu bestellen.


----------



## riedochs (21. November 2009)

*AW: Benötige Tipps für neuen Allround Pc ca.600 -700 Euro*

Es kann immer was schief gehen. Was die Minderwertigen Komponenten angeht: Wenn was anderes bestellt wurde ist das Betrug, damit ist der Haendler eh dran.


----------



## Excavated (21. November 2009)

*AW: Benötige Tipps für neuen Allround Pc ca.600 -700 Euro*

Zum Sparen: Klick mich

Ich habs mal durch gerechnet (oben beachtet) und 2 Komponenten ausgetauscht:

Xigmatek Asgard, ATX, ohne Netzteil, schwarz 29,00€
BE Quiet! Pure Power 530 Watt / BQT L7 48,43€
Gigabyte GA-MA770T-UD3P, AMD 770 68,15€
AMD Phenom II X4 955 Black Edition Box, Sockel AM3 128,99€
Coolermaster Hyper 212 Plus, alle Sockel 22,58€  (höhere Leistung und im Grunde der Xigmatek HDT-S1283 und im Gegensatz zu diesem senkrecht zu montieren)
4GB-Kit A-DATA Value DDR3 U-DIMM 1333 78,97€
MSI R4890 Cyclone, 1024MB, PCI-Express 156,92€  (laut diesem Review recht leise und hat mehr Leistung als die GTX260)
Samsung SpinPoint F3 500GB, SATA II (HD502HJ) 40,79€
LG GH22NS50 bare schwarz 22,93€
Ultron Cardreader 75-in-1, intern, schwarz 7,99€
Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium 64-Bit (SB-Version) 72,96€

Summe: 677,71€ + Versand (OK, preislich ist es trotzdem noch höher...)

Den Zusammenbau würde ich auch selber machen.


----------



## knappe04 (21. November 2009)

*AW: Benötige Tipps für neuen Allround Pc ca.600 -700 Euro*

Nabend zusammen,
Eigentlich wollte ich  meine letzte Zusammenstellung so bestellen,war und bin mir nur noch mit Grafikkarte nicht sicher (Palit GTX 260 oder die HD 4890).
Und jetzt lese ich das schon mal falsche bzw.minderwertige teile verbaut werden .
Das zusammen bauen wollte ich schon den Profis überlassen falls ich dann doch zu hause sitze und etwas passt nicht oder ich bekomme die kiste nicht zum laufen.Ich will doch einfach nur einen neuen Rechner haben an den ich die nächsten Jahre nix machen brauch und Spaß dran habe.
Wo soll ich denn sonst bestellen 
Und gebt mir nochmal Tips wegen der GK....


----------



## riedochs (21. November 2009)

*AW: Benötige Tipps für neuen Allround Pc ca.600 -700 Euro*

Ich tendiere bei der Grafikkarte eher zur ATI. Was die Minderwertigen Teile angeht: Das ist meistens bei Komplettangeboten der Fall, bei dir werden ja deine Wunschkomponenten zusammen gebaut.


----------



## knappe04 (21. November 2009)

*AW: Benötige Tipps für neuen Allround Pc ca.600 -700 Euro*

Ist diese ATI KArte gemeint????????
XFX HD 4890 850M 1GB DDR5 DUAL DVI TV
Gibt ja mehrere Sorten,aber die wäre ja dann teurer als die Geforce
Und dann noch ne frage wegen dem CPU Kühler,lese doch schön öfters das der nicht so gut sein soll,Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 - Pro PWM Rev.2 
wichtig ist bei mir leise,das er gut kühlt natürlich auch und aufs Board passt  Gigabyte GA-MA770T-UD3P, AMD 770


----------



## knappe04 (22. November 2009)

*AW: Benötige Tipps für neuen Allround Pc ca.600 -700 Euro*

Ich hab grad schon gesehen das einige Teile meiner Zusammenstellung kaum verfügbar sind.......
Na toll


----------



## knappe04 (23. November 2009)

*AW: Benötige Tipps für neuen Allround Pc ca.600 -700 Euro*

Da meine gewünschte Palit GK nicht verfügbar ist,hab ich mich zu folgender zusammenstellung entschieden,ist das so okay????
AMD Phenom II X4 955 Black Edition Box, Sockel AM3 128,99
Alpenföhn CPU-Kühler Groß Clockner - AMD/Intel 28,06
Club3D HD4890 1024MB, ATI Radeon HD4890, PCI-Express 141,53
Samsung SpinPoint F3 500GB, SATA II (HD502HJ) 40,79
Xigmatek Asgard, ATX, ohne Netzteil, schwarz 29,00
BE Quiet! Pure Power 530 Watt / BQT L7 48,43
4GB-Kit A-DATA Value DDR3 U-DIMM 1333 78,97
LG GH22NS50 bare schwarz 22,93
Ultron Cardreader 75-in-1, intern, schwarz 7,99
Gigabyte GA-MA770T-UD3P, AMD 770                                                                              68,15
Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium 64-Bit (SB-Version) 72,96
Rechner - Zusammenbau 20,00


687,80  + 7Euro Versand !!!!!


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (23. November 2009)

*AW: Benötige Tipps für neuen Allround Pc ca.600 -700 Euro*



> Club3D HD4890 1024MB, ATI Radeon HD4890, PCI-Express  141,


ist gut, aber die CLUB3D ist im ReferenzDesign und somit sehr laut... 
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Sapphire TOXIC HD 4870 1GB GDDR5 PCI-Express die würd ich nehmen.. 
ist leiser und von der Leistung sollte sich nicht viel tun..

ansonsten: die Graka kannste ja auch woanders bestellen.. oder?


P.S. der Rest ist gut!!


----------



## knappe04 (23. November 2009)

*AW: Benötige Tipps für neuen Allround Pc ca.600 -700 Euro*

Ich muß ja nicht sofort bestellen,vielleicht fallen ja die Preise noch ein bißchen und es gibt die GTX 260 auch wieder.Bei der GK bin ich echt unschlüssig   und  die von Dir gezeigte iss auch bißchen teurer.


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (23. November 2009)

*AW: Benötige Tipps für neuen Allround Pc ca.600 -700 Euro*

jo stimmt upss..^^ 

hol dir die GTX doch woanders..

oder hol dir diese 4890 ... die hat nen besseren Kühler..


----------



## knappe04 (23. November 2009)

*AW: Benötige Tipps für neuen Allround Pc ca.600 -700 Euro*

Hab ich die nicht in meiner zusammenstellung drinne??????Ich mein das ist die selbe oder nicht...........


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (23. November 2009)

*AW: Benötige Tipps für neuen Allround Pc ca.600 -700 Euro*

ne die hat nen anderen Lüfter 

das war die von dir..

edit: lol, die haben bei geizhals.at die bilder vertauscht...

edit2: ne hardwareversand hat ein falsches foto drin oder die verlinkung von geizhals.at ist faslch


nimm diese...!!  so jetz aber


----------



## Excavated (23. November 2009)

*AW: Benötige Tipps für neuen Allround Pc ca.600 -700 Euro*

Nein, du hast die im ATI-Referenzdesign drin.

Die XFX HD 4890 850M 1GB DDR5 DUAL DVI TV ist übrigens auch lieferbar.


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (23. November 2009)

*AW: Benötige Tipps für neuen Allround Pc ca.600 -700 Euro*



> Die XFX HD 4890 850M 1GB DDR5 DUAL DVI TV ist übrigens auch lieferbar.


da haben wir sie doch  eine vernünftige 4890  

und dann auch noch beim passenden händler


----------



## knappe04 (23. November 2009)

*AW: Benötige Tipps für neuen Allround Pc ca.600 -700 Euro*

Ach jo jetzt habs ichs gesehen so wie das aussieht gibts die auch nicht bei hardwareversand.de.Gäbe es noch ein aktuell gut Karte die man empfehlen könnte ???


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (23. November 2009)

*AW: Benötige Tipps für neuen Allround Pc ca.600 -700 Euro*

am besten wäre es du wartest auf die 5850


----------



## knappe04 (23. November 2009)

*AW: Benötige Tipps für neuen Allround Pc ca.600 -700 Euro*

Ihr wart schneller 
Okay iss die besser als die GTX 260????
Aha also doch vielleicht warten auf directx 11 karte,
die wird dann aber bestimmt teurer


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (23. November 2009)

*AW: Benötige Tipps für neuen Allround Pc ca.600 -700 Euro*

die 4670 gibts für 50€ 

ist gu als Übergangslösung für 1-2Monate.. kannst sie bei Ebay zum Einkaufspreis wieder verkaufen, die dinger gehen da für 50-70€ locker weg.. überzeug dich selbst..


----------



## knappe04 (23. November 2009)

*AW: Benötige Tipps für neuen Allround Pc ca.600 -700 Euro*

wenn es nicht so lange dauert würde ich warten,iss halt nur die frage ob es sich für mich lohnen würde bzw.ob nicht auch die 4890 reichen würde für die nächsten jahre


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (23. November 2009)

*AW: Benötige Tipps für neuen Allround Pc ca.600 -700 Euro*

wenn's für die nächsten jahre reichen soll aufjedenfall die 5850!! die ist schneller als die GTX285 

die 4890 ist etwa zwischen der GTX260 und GTX275, je nach Game..


----------



## knappe04 (23. November 2009)

*AW: Benötige Tipps für neuen Allround Pc ca.600 -700 Euro*

verlink mal die 5850 wenn das geht
und wann kann man die kaufen,würde dann mein netzteil dafür ausreichen??
Jetzt habe ich eine FX 5900GT Karte,wenn ich die 4890 besitze werd ich wohl mit offenen Mund beim zocken hier sitzen


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (23. November 2009)

*AW: Benötige Tipps für neuen Allround Pc ca.600 -700 Euro*

dein NT reicht auch für ne 5970 

PCIe Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## knappe04 (24. November 2009)

*AW: Benötige Tipps für neuen Allround Pc ca.600 -700 Euro*

Danke nochmal für Dein eAntworten gestern,
ab wann kann man denn die neue 5 er GK kaufen
vom preis her bin ich nämlich jetzt schon am limit für alles zusammen
wenn die dann auch nochmal nen 100 mehr kostet ...oha....
wollt auch nicht allzu lange warten mit kaufen weil meine kiste doch öfters mal rumspinnt und das nicht besser wird.
Wie schaut es denn mit ner 5770 karte aus gibt es da eine empfehlung,die sind doch bestimmt auch directx 11 fähig......


----------



## KingofKingzZ (24. November 2009)

*AW: Benötige Tipps für neuen Allround Pc ca.600 -700 Euro*

ja sind sie, aber das PL bei der 5770 und 5750 sind nicht wirklich gut, da beide schlechter als die 4870 sind und für dx11 wird die power der 57xx sowieso bisschen knapp^^


----------



## knappe04 (24. November 2009)

*AW: Benötige Tipps für neuen Allround Pc ca.600 -700 Euro*

Tja dann halt doch die XFX HD 4890 850M 1GB DDR5 DUAL DVI TV 
oder warten auf die 5850


----------



## KingofKingzZ (24. November 2009)

*AW: Benötige Tipps für neuen Allround Pc ca.600 -700 Euro*

Oh sorry, hab eben gesehn, dass ich geschrieben hab, dass beide schlechter als die 3870 wären, meinte natürlich minimal schlechter als die *4870*


----------



## knappe04 (24. November 2009)

*AW: Benötige Tipps für neuen Allround Pc ca.600 -700 Euro*

Macht nix,
brauche nur eine kaufhilfe 
die palit GTX 260 würde mir auch gefallen nur iss die im moment schlecht zu haben


----------



## Dorsi (24. November 2009)

*AW: Benötige Tipps für neuen Allround Pc ca.600 -700 Euro*

guck dir mal das angebot an, passt eigentlich ideal zu deinen anforderungen und ich würde es als günstig bezeichnen. 

ALTERNATE. Hardware - Software - Entertainment

außer, dass es nur eine hd5750 ist, die ich jedoch nicht als so schlecht bezeichnen würde, zumal der preis sehr fair, laut meiner meinung ist...


----------



## knappe04 (24. November 2009)

*AW: Benötige Tipps für neuen Allround Pc ca.600 -700 Euro*

Der Preis ist natürlich super.
Hm......
Hat vielleicht noch jemand ne Meinung zu dem Pc im gegenüberstellung zu meiner zusammenstellung ??????


----------



## KingofKingzZ (24. November 2009)

*AW: Benötige Tipps für neuen Allround Pc ca.600 -700 Euro*

Naja der prozzi ist nicht wirklich der hit^^ und die Graka ist auch nicht so dolle (5750).


----------



## knappe04 (24. November 2009)

*AW: Benötige Tipps für neuen Allround Pc ca.600 -700 Euro*

Wenn ich mir schon einen neuen PC kaufe dann soll doch schon vernünftig sein,aber auch nicht allzu teuer.
Meine komponenten hab ich ja soweit zusammengestellt fehlt nur noch die passende GK.Hab schon im forum gelesen man soll sogar auf die neuen GK warten (5850) aber tut es die nicht auch XFX HD 4890 850M 1GB DDR5 DUAL DVI TV ??????Auch vom P/L verhältniss,obwohl so ne directx 11 karte wäre auch nicht schlecht,fragt sich bloß ich ich die auch ausnutzen kann.


----------



## KingofKingzZ (24. November 2009)

*AW: Benötige Tipps für neuen Allround Pc ca.600 -700 Euro*

Wenn du jetzt nicht unbedingt DX11 haben musst, tuts die 4890 auch. Wenn man nicht alles auf Ultra, 8x AA, 16:1 AF und 1920x1080 spielt, hält die noch 2 Jahre aus. 
Bis dahin hat sich DX11 hoffentlich etabliert und du kannst dir dann ne schnelle DX11 Karte holen!


----------



## knappe04 (24. November 2009)

*AW: Benötige Tipps für neuen Allround Pc ca.600 -700 Euro*

Weiß man denn schon wie teuer so ne 5850 wird ?Und werden dann die anderen karten billiger ?
Ich find 150 Euro für ne GK schon ganz ordentlich


----------



## KingofKingzZ (24. November 2009)

*AW: Benötige Tipps für neuen Allround Pc ca.600 -700 Euro*

Die hd 5850 ist schon lang draußen^^. 
Kostet etwa 270-290€.
Ja, die anderen Karten werden billiger bzw. sind jetzt eig. schon recht günstig. 
Wenn du neuen karten von Nvidia rauskommen, wird der Preis wohl noch mal ein gutes Stück zurückgehen, aber das kann noch dauern. Kauf dir deine 4890 und kauf dir dann später, wenn die Leistung irgendwann nicht mehr ausreicht ne hd6xxx oder ne günstige hd5xxx.


----------



## knappe04 (24. November 2009)

*AW: Benötige Tipps für neuen Allround Pc ca.600 -700 Euro*

Okay dann bin ich schon mal ein stück weiter,Danke
Noch ne frage zum cpu kühler,mugen 2 oder groß glockner


----------



## KingofKingzZ (24. November 2009)

*AW: Benötige Tipps für neuen Allround Pc ca.600 -700 Euro*

Also bei meinem Bruder hab ich den Mugen 2 verbaut, die Montage ist etwas fummelig, aber wenn er erst mal richtig sitzt ist er wirklich sehr gut. Der Mitgelieferte Lüfter ist recht leise, aber ich hab ihn an nen 3 Pin gesteckt, sodass er immer auf max läuft. Ist nur leicht zu hören (trotz voller Drehzahl) und die Temp hat sich in Prime (im Vergleich zu PWM geregelt) um 15°C gesenkt. Temps lagen bei etwa 48° (Phenom II 955 @ 3,6 GHz). 

Zum Groß Glockner kann ich nichts sagen, hab aber auch nur positives gehört.


----------



## knappe04 (29. November 2009)

*AW: Benötige Tipps für neuen Allround Pc ca.600 -700 Euro*

Wie sieht es denn eigentlich mit USB 3.0 aus
sollte man da eventuell noch auf die neuen mainboards warten??


----------



## KingofKingzZ (29. November 2009)

*AW: Benötige Tipps für neuen Allround Pc ca.600 -700 Euro*

Wenn du das willst, kannst du auch warten, aber notfalls gibts auch USB 3.0 Steckkarten für PCIe 1x oder PCI


----------



## knappe04 (29. November 2009)

*AW: Benötige Tipps für neuen Allround Pc ca.600 -700 Euro*

Weiß man schon wann die ersten rauskommen,und wie der Preiß aussieht
Iss echt schwierig im Moment zu kaufen weil einige neue Sachen rauskommen


----------



## KingofKingzZ (29. November 2009)

*AW: Benötige Tipps für neuen Allround Pc ca.600 -700 Euro*

Also für Sockel 1156 gibts schon welche, da sind die MB´s aber recht teuer.
Bald kommen sicher auch welche für AM3 mit USB 3.0, die dürften etwas günstiger sein, als die 1156 Boards, aber ich würde lieber später mal so ne Steckkarte kaufen oder beim nächsten mal aufrüsten ein MB mit USB 3.0 nehmen, im Moment braucht das sowieso noch keiner.


----------



## riedochs (29. November 2009)

*AW: Benötige Tipps für neuen Allround Pc ca.600 -700 Euro*



KingofKingzZ schrieb:


> Also für Sockel 1156 gibts schon welche, da sind die MB´s aber recht teuer.
> Bald kommen sicher auch welche für AM3 mit USB 3.0, die dürften etwas günstiger sein, als die 1156 Boards, aber ich würde lieber später mal so ne Steckkarte kaufen oder beim nächsten mal aufrüsten ein MB mit USB 3.0 nehmen, im Moment braucht das sowieso noch keiner.



Ist das Beste.


----------



## knappe04 (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: Benötige Tipps für neuen Allround Pc ca.600 -700 Euro*

Frohes neues Jahr !!!!
Melde mich noch mal mit meiner Konfiguration zurück.
Habe eigentlich gehofft das die Preise nach Weihnachten fallen aber das ist nicht wirklich der Fall iss eher teurer geworden.Oder soll man noch etwas warten.
Wollte nochmal eure Meinung wissen.

Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium 64-Bit (SB-Version) 75,99
LG GH22NS50 bare schwarz  23,57
Ultron Cardreader 75-in-1, intern, schwarz 8,16
XFX HD 4890 850M 1GB DDR5 DUAL DVI TV 154,99
Gigabyte GA-MA770T-UD3P, AMD 770 71,27
Xigmatek Asgard, ATX, ohne Netzteil, schwarz 29,58
AMD Phenom II X4 955 Black Edition Box, Sockel AM3 135,62
Samsung SpinPoint F3 500GB, SATA II (HD502HJ) 43,79
4GB-Kit G-Skill PC3-10667U CL9 72,31
Alpenföhn CPU-Kühler Groß Clockner - AMD/Intel 29,26
BE Quiet! Pure Power 530 Watt / BQT L7 49,67
Logitech Keyboard Deluxe 250 Black USB (OEM) 7,18
Rechner - Zusammenbau 20,00

721,39 + versand 
Fehlt nur noch ne Kabellose Maus.
Als Grafikkarte hätte ich gerne die gehabt weil die etwas günstiger ist Palit Geforce GTX260 SONIC 216SP, 896MB, PCI-Express 145,76 aber die iss immer noch nicht verfügbar.
Monitor könnte dieser werden LG Flatron W2261VP 160,03 nur iss der leider ohne Lautspreche vielleicht könnt ihr mir einen mit intregrieten lautsprechern empfehlen.

Danke schon mal !!!!!!


----------



## KingofKingzZ (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: Benötige Tipps für neuen Allround Pc ca.600 -700 Euro*

Ich denke die Preise werden bis ende Januar/ mitte Februar sinken. 1 Woche nach weihnachten sinken die noch nicht, das geht nicht so schnell^^

Ansonsten ganz gut. Nimm bei der Graka aber lieber die 4890 Vapor-X von Sapphire. Auch wenn sie noch etwas teuer ist. Die Kühlung ist sehr gut und leise  
Bei der Maus kannst ja einfach mal in Media Markt gehen und schaun, was dir so gefällt, denn ich wirklich guten Mäuse kosten etwas mehr und da deine Tasta auch nicht wirklich teuer ist, denke ich du nimmst eine etwas günstigere Maus. 

Beim Monitor kenn ich mich nicht so aus, frag doch mal extra im Unterforum.


----------



## AmdNator (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: Benötige Tipps für neuen Allround Pc ca.600 -700 Euro*

Und vorallem ist die schneller als die Geforce 260! Und wegen den Preisen ist es schwer zusagen da die meisten Tagespreise sind kann es sich auszahlen zuwarten oder auch wieder nicht! Kommt immer drauf an wie schnell du den PC brauchst!


----------



## knappe04 (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: Benötige Tipps für neuen Allround Pc ca.600 -700 Euro*

Naja ich wollte mir schon länger einen neuen rechner kaufen,
hab lange rumgeiert wegen den einzelnen teilen.
Wenn die Preise fallen,würde ich auf jeden Fall noch warten wollen.
Am besten wäre wenn ich alles bei einen Anbieter bestellen kann (Grafikkarte auch)


----------



## Lordac (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: Benötige Tipps für neuen Allround Pc ca.600 -700 Euro*

Hallo,



knappe04 schrieb:


> Am besten wäre wenn ich alles bei einen Anbieter bestellen kann (Grafikkarte auch)


gib deine Hardware bei Geizhals in die Wunschliste ein und lass nach einem Anbieter suchen, so kannst du auch täglich schauen wie sich der Gesamtpreis verändert.

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## knappe04 (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: Benötige Tipps für neuen Allround Pc ca.600 -700 Euro*

Die 4890 Vapor-X von Sapphire gibt es bei HV. nicht
kann ich meine ausgesuchte drinne lassen???Ich denke mal HDMI anschluß an der G.K.braucht man nicht.Das ist echt die einzigste komponente wo ich mich schwer tue.


----------



## KingofKingzZ (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: Benötige Tipps für neuen Allround Pc ca.600 -700 Euro*

Diese hat einen besseren Kühler! 
Aber die von dir ausgewählte ist auch okay, nicht ganz so kühl, aber ok.


----------



## knappe04 (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Benötige Tipps für neuen Allround Pc ca.600 -700 Euro*

Heute sind bei HWV.etwas die Preise gefallen,deshalb wollte ich eventuell noch 2 Komponenten austauschen um noch  ein bißchen zu sparen,dann komme ich schneller an einen neuen TFT  LG Flatron W2261VP 156,89
Wichtig ist das man noch gut zocken kann und sehr leise muß die Kiste sein
übertakten will ich aber nicht,
Sagt mal was Ihr davon haltet

Palit Geforce GTX260 SONIC 216SP, 896MB, PCI-Express 142,20
Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 - Pro PWM Rev.2 15,18

Endpreis 680 euro


----------



## Lordac (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Benötige Tipps für neuen Allround Pc ca.600 -700 Euro*

Hallo,



knappe04 schrieb:


> Sagt mal was Ihr davon haltet
> 
> Palit Geforce GTX260 SONIC 216SP, 896MB, PCI-Express 142,20
> Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 - Pro PWM Rev.2 15,18


die Grafikkarte finde ich sehr gut, der CPU-Kühler wird leiser sein als der boxed, für OC ist er aber nicht ausreichend.

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## knappe04 (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Benötige Tipps für neuen Allround Pc ca.600 -700 Euro*

Okay heist also da ich nicht vor habe zu übertakten wäre der rechner noch schön leise,Das hört sich gut an.Nur schade das die GK immer noch nicht verfügbar ist.Ist die denn auch schön leise die hat ja 2 lüfter


----------



## AmdNator (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Benötige Tipps für neuen Allround Pc ca.600 -700 Euro*

Grafikkarte würde ich eher eine HD 4890 nehmen kostet gleich viel wie die Geforce ist vorallem schneller du willst ja das beste für dein Geld oder?
und für AM3 gibt es z.B. das GIGABYTE GA-770TA-UD3 kostet bei Alternate 84,90 Euro mit USB 3.0 und Sata 3 support!


----------



## knappe04 (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Benötige Tipps für neuen Allround Pc ca.600 -700 Euro*

Jo das beste fürs geld klingt gut,welche HD 4980 wenn geht von HWV.
Ich dachte das sich ein USB board noch nicht lohnt hatte man mir mal hier gesagt.


----------



## AmdNator (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Benötige Tipps für neuen Allround Pc ca.600 -700 Euro*

dann die hier hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Club3D HD4890 Superclocked Edition, 1GB, ATI Radeon HD4890, PCI-Express

Aktuell hast schon recht das man es noch nicht braucht Sata 3 oder USB 3.0,

als board kann ich dir auch das hier empfehlen hab ich gerade selber hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - MSI 770-C45, AM3


----------



## knappe04 (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Benötige Tipps für neuen Allround Pc ca.600 -700 Euro*

Das Board ist ja echt günstig,aber ich wollte gerne diesesGigabyte GA-MA770T-UD3P, AMD 770 behalten weil es hier so oft empfohlen wird.
Und bei der GK.wurde mir die hier empfohlen XFX HD 4890 850M 1GB DDR5 DUAL DVI TV 
Iss ja fast preislich gleich wie die von Dir.Bei der GK. bin ich mir echt unsicher 
gibt ja so viele.Und die GTX 260 wurde mir auch empfohlen.Die ist auch am günstigsten.


----------



## AmdNator (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Benötige Tipps für neuen Allround Pc ca.600 -700 Euro*

Also bei der GTX 260 kannst nicht mit der HD 4890 vergleichen! die ATI ist schneller!


----------



## knappe04 (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Benötige Tipps für neuen Allround Pc ca.600 -700 Euro*

Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium 64-Bit (SB-Version) 75,99
LG GH22NS50 bare schwarz  23,57
Ultron Cardreader 75-in-1, intern, schwarz 8,16
XFX HD 4890 850M 1GB DDR5 DUAL DVI TV 154,99
Gigabyte GA-MA770T-UD3P, AMD 770 71,27
Xigmatek Asgard, ATX, ohne Netzteil, schwarz 29,58
AMD Phenom II X4 955 Black Edition Box, Sockel AM3 135,62
Samsung SpinPoint F3 500GB, SATA II (HD502HJ) 43,79
4GB-Kit G-Skill PC3-10667U CL9 72,31
Alpenföhn CPU-Kühler Groß Clockner - AMD/Intel 29,26
BE Quiet! Pure Power 530 Watt / BQT L7 49,67
Logitech Keyboard Deluxe 250 Black USB (OEM) 7,18
Rechner - Zusammenbau 20,00

Also ich denke jetzt das es so bleiben wird,
Dann hab ich was vernünftiges für die nächste Zeit.
Oder einwände????
wat iss mit dem  LG Flatron W2261VP


----------



## AmdNator (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Benötige Tipps für neuen Allround Pc ca.600 -700 Euro*

Passt so,

Wegen dem Monitor hm das ist heute so schwer zusagen was da gut ist würde sagen sogar schlimmer als das gezanke zwischne AMD und Intel PC 

Du Monitor kannst auch im MM kaufen bitte nicht steinigen! aber so siehst du eher ob er was für dich ist weil jeder nimmt es anderst war ob ein Monitor scharf ist oder nicht!


----------



## knappe04 (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Benötige Tipps für neuen Allround Pc ca.600 -700 Euro*

Kollege hat sich den hier gekauft Samsung SyncMaster P2450H
Der sieht geil aus,
Aber der LG ist günstiger und hat auch gut bewertungen bekommen.
Für 156 euro glaub nicht das der da im MM rumsteht.


----------



## AmdNator (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Benötige Tipps für neuen Allround Pc ca.600 -700 Euro*

Ich meinte eigentlich hauptsächlich das du im MM den dir vielleicht mal anschauen kannst Kaufen ist ja klar dort wo es am billigsten bekommst!


----------



## knappe04 (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: Benötige Tipps für neuen Allround Pc ca.600 -700 Euro*

Ist diese Grafikkarte empfehlenswert???
Sapphire Vapor-X Radeon HD 5770 1GB GDDR5 PCI-Express 151,48


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: Benötige Tipps für neuen Allround Pc ca.600 -700 Euro*

Ja, die ist gut.


----------



## knappe04 (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: Benötige Tipps für neuen Allround Pc ca.600 -700 Euro*

XFX HD 4890 850M 1GB DDR5 DUAL DVI TV 153,90 
oder soll ich  lieber doch diese hier nehmen,
preislich tut sich ja nicht so viel


----------



## FreshStyleZ (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: Benötige Tipps für neuen Allround Pc ca.600 -700 Euro*



knappe04 schrieb:


> XFX HD 4890 850M 1GB DDR5 DUAL DVI TV 153,90
> oder soll ich  lieber doch diese hier nehmen,
> preislich tut sich ja nicht so viel


mehr stromverbrauch


----------



## knappe04 (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Benötige Tipps für neuen Allround Pc ca.600 -700 Euro*

Okay,hab jetzt mal bei V.V. eine zusammenstellung gemacht da es dort die sapphire gibt.Bitte um eure Meinungen und erfahrungen über diesen Shop.

PCIe 1024MB HD4890 Sapphire VaporX D-Port aktiv,VGA,DVI,HDMI                  189,90
Netzteil be quiet!  530W Pure Power L7 48,24
MIDI Xigmatek Asgard             schwarz      o.NT  26,90
SAM3 Gigabyte MA770T-UD3P         GSAF  4D3 FSB2600 770                  70,23
AMD64X4 SAM3  PhenomII 955BOX  4x 512KB 4x3,2Ghz BlackEd.C3133,35
Arctic Freezer 7 Pro Rev.2 S775/1156/1366/939/AM2/AM2+/AM3 13,67
DDR3  4096MB 2x2 PC1333 G.Skill RipJaws           CL7-7-7-21 89,89
DVDB SATA LG GH22NS50 schwarz bulk  bare SecurDisc 23,90
SATAII  500GB WD Caviar Blue  WD5000AAKS   16MB 7200 U/MIN 38,69
MS  Windows 7  Home Premium 64Bit OEM DVD Deutsch 75,90
Reader USB2 int. 8.9cm Ultron UCR75in1 + USB Port schwarz 7,90

718,57  Euronen


----------



## Low (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Benötige Tipps für neuen Allround Pc ca.600 -700 Euro*

Die Grafikkarte finde ich ganz schön teuer. 
Die andere Hardware finde ich auch ganz schön teuer. 
Ich habe meinen pc bei mindfactory bestellt. Die Teile sind da billiger als bei vv-computer.

Das System kannst du aber so bestellen. 


Die Grafikkarte gibts bei amazon billiger und man brauch kein Porto bezahlen


----------



## knappe04 (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Benötige Tipps für neuen Allround Pc ca.600 -700 Euro*

schick mal bitte den link von amazon.de 
ich find die da nicht,oder meinst du die hier Sapphire ATI Radeon HD 4890 Grafikkarte Lite Retail: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


----------



## Low (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Benötige Tipps für neuen Allround Pc ca.600 -700 Euro*

Ja, genau die meine ich.


----------



## knappe04 (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Benötige Tipps für neuen Allround Pc ca.600 -700 Euro*

Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook & Software by Mindfactory.de
Preislich gesehen auf jeden fall super,
die Gk bei amzone ist aber bißchen anders vom lüfter auch


----------



## Low (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Benötige Tipps für neuen Allround Pc ca.600 -700 Euro*

Ich kann den Warenkorb nicht sehen. 
Mach einfach ein Screenshot und lade es im Forum hoch.


Das design ist einfach nur ein anderes. Der Lüfter scheint aber glaube fast der gleiche zusein. 


> Dual Slot Active Cooler with 4 heatpipes, auto fan control





> Dual Slot Vapor-X Cooler




Quelle: Sapphire.de


Du kannst ja mal ein Ticket an Sapphire senden und fragen wie stark sich die beiden kühllösungen unterscheiden.
Link: Sapphire Technology - support


----------



## knappe04 (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Benötige Tipps für neuen Allround Pc ca.600 -700 Euro*

*AMD Phenom II X4 955 3.20GHz (C3) AM3 6MB 125W Black Edition BOX*129,88 € 
*GIGABYTE MA770T-UD3P AM3 ATX* 70,86 € 
*2x2048MB Kit G.Skill Ripjaws PC3-10600 1333MHz CL7* 98,29
*Artic Cooling Freezer 7 Pro Rev. 2**** 15,85 € 
*Netzteil ATX be quiet! Pure Power BQT L7 530W ATX 2.3**** 48,20 €
*LG GH22NS50 SATA schwarz bulk**** 20,49 € 
*ATX Midi Xigmatek Asgard Midi Tower schwarz*28,88
*Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium SB 64-BIT D 1er OEM DVD* 69,80 *CardReader Ultron UCR 75in1 +USB Port 3, 5 schwarz**** 10,73 
*500GB Samsung HD502HJ F3 16MB 7200 U/min SATA* 38,80 € 
*Service Level Gold* 4,90

Ist das so okay???
fehlt nur noch die passende GK........

536,68


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Benötige Tipps für neuen Allround Pc ca.600 -700 Euro*

Das sieht super aus. Als Grafikkarte eine 5770 oder 4890. Dann bleibst du unter 700 Euro.


----------



## knappe04 (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Benötige Tipps für neuen Allround Pc ca.600 -700 Euro*

PCIe 1024MB HD4890 Sapphire VaporX D-Port aktiv,VGA,DVI,HDMI                  189,90
Netzteil be quiet!  530W Pure Power L7 48,24
MIDI Xigmatek Asgard             schwarz      o.NT  26,90
SAM3 Gigabyte MA770T-UD3P         GSAF  4D3 FSB2600 770                  70,23
AMD64X4 SAM3  PhenomII 955BOX  4x 512KB 4x3,2Ghz BlackEd.C3133,35
Arctic Freezer 7 Pro Rev.2 S775/1156/1366/939/AM2/AM2+/AM3 13,67
DDR3  4096MB 2x2 PC1333 G.Skill RipJaws           CL7-7-7-21 89,89
DVDB SATA LG GH22NS50 schwarz bulk  bare SecurDisc 23,90
SATAII  500GB WD Caviar Blue  WD5000AAKS   16MB 7200 U/MIN 38,69
MS  Windows 7  Home Premium 64Bit OEM DVD Deutsch 75,90
Reader USB2 int. 8.9cm Ultron UCR75in1 + USB Port schwarz 7,90

718,57  Euronen 


was hälst du davon????


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Benötige Tipps für neuen Allround Pc ca.600 -700 Euro*

190 Euro ist sehr viel Geld für die 4890.
Gibts keine günstigere, aber trotzdem noch mit anderer Kühlung als Standard?


Edit:
wie wäre es mit dieser. KLICK


----------



## knappe04 (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Benötige Tipps für neuen Allround Pc ca.600 -700 Euro*

Wenn ich das mal wüßte 
Die Sapphire wird ganz oft empfohlen deshalb hatte ich mir die ausgesucht.
Wollte eigentlich bei HWV bestellen weil der zusammenbau nur 1 euro kostet
aber ne gute GK  hab ich da auch nicht gefunden


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Benötige Tipps für neuen Allround Pc ca.600 -700 Euro*

Öhm, Du meinst Hardwareversand?
Ich gucke mal eben nach... 


Edit:
So, ich hab da ein paar gefunden.
Die XFX ist gut. KLICK
Die MSI kannst du auch nehmen. KLICK
Die 5770 ist etwas langsamer aber trotzdem noch schnell genug für alles.
Hier eine von XFX, eine von MSI und eine von Sapphire.


----------



## knappe04 (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Benötige Tipps für neuen Allround Pc ca.600 -700 Euro*

Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium 64-Bit (SB-Version) 75,99
LG GH22NS50 bare schwarz  23,57
Ultron Cardreader 75-in-1, intern, schwarz 8,16
XFX HD 4890 850M 1GB DDR5 DUAL DVI TV 154,99
Gigabyte GA-MA770T-UD3P, AMD 770 71,27
Xigmatek Asgard, ATX, ohne Netzteil, schwarz 29,58
AMD Phenom II X4 955 Black Edition Box, Sockel AM3 135,62
Samsung SpinPoint F3 500GB, SATA II (HD502HJ) 43,79
4GB-Kit G-Skill PC3-10667U CL9 72,31
Alpenföhn CPU-Kühler Groß Clockner - AMD/Intel 29,26
BE Quiet! Pure Power 530 Watt / BQT L7 49,67
Logitech Keyboard Deluxe 250 Black USB (OEM) 7,18

So eine Zusammenstellung mit der XFX hatte ich schon mal,
da waren die Preise noch etwas anders  und ich weiß auch nicht ob der Phenom c3 hat


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Benötige Tipps für neuen Allround Pc ca.600 -700 Euro*

Die Zusammenstellung kannst du so lassen, ist OK.
Ob der 955 nun C2 oder C3 hat, ist zu vernachlässigen, weil die Änderungen nur minimal sind.
Du kannst höchstens mal per Mail anfragen, ob man C2 oder C3 bekommt. Eventuell hat der Anbieter aber keinen Einfluss darauf.


----------



## Core152 (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Benötige Tipps für neuen Allround Pc ca.600 -700 Euro*

Wegen dem C2 oder C3 bei hardwareversand. Ich hab vor paar Tagen da angerufen und die haben keine Informationen dazu im System. Und ins Lager gehen und nachgucken geht auch nicht hat sie gesagt.


----------



## knappe04 (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Benötige Tipps für neuen Allround Pc ca.600 -700 Euro*

Auch blöd man sollte doch schon genau wissen was man verkauft,da es ja auch noch andere Anbieter gibt.
*Sapphire Vapor-X Radeon HD 4890, 1024MB GDDR5, VGA, DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, PCIe 2.0, lite retail (11150-05-20R)*

wird die denn irgendwann mal zu einem vernünftigen preis zu haben sein ?

*
*


----------



## KingofKingzZ (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Benötige Tipps für neuen Allround Pc ca.600 -700 Euro*

Die wird mit der Zeit eher teurer, weil sie nicht mehr hergestellt wird, aber die Leistung würde passen


----------



## knappe04 (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Benötige Tipps für neuen Allround Pc ca.600 -700 Euro*

Kennt jemand diesen shop
Hier ist die Karte am günstigsten 
NUBIT® - Ihr preisgünstiger und kompetenter Partner in Sachen Hardware und Software - VGA PCIe SAPPHIRE HD4890 VAPOR-X 1024MB 1009488


----------



## knappe04 (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Benötige Tipps für neuen Allround Pc ca.600 -700 Euro*

So jetzt hab ich den Salat,
HWV kann das Board *Gigabyte GA-MA770T-UD3P, 770 
und die GK  *XFX HD 4890 850M 1GB DDR5 DUAL DVI TV nicht mehr liefern.
Prozessor,Tower und window 7 hab ich schon von  Mindfactory bekommen
den rest hatte ich bei HWV bestellt.
LG GH22NS50 bare schwarz
Ultron Cardreader 75-in-1, intern, schwarz
Samsung SpinPoint F3 500GB, SATA II (HD502HJ)
4096MB-Kit GEIL Value PC3-10660 DDR3-1333 CL7
BE Quiet! Pure Power 530 Watt / BQT L7 
Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 - Pro PWM Rev.2
Bitte euch um Ersatzkomponenten.


DANKE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Was haltet Ihr davon
Sapphire Vapor-X Radeon HD 5770 1GB GDDR5 PCI-Express
Gigabyte GA-770TA-UD3, AMD 770


----------



## Lordac (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: Benötige Tipps für neuen Allround Pc ca.600 -700 Euro*

Hallo,



knappe04 schrieb:


> Was haltet Ihr davon:
> Sapphire Vapor-X Radeon HD 5770 1GB GDDR5 PCI-Express
> Gigabyte GA-770TA-UD3, AMD 770 ?


das UD3P wird wohl auslaufen und durch das GA-770TA-UD3 ersetzt werden, damit machst du also nichts falsch. 

Die Situation am Grafikkartenmarkt ist im Moment echt bescheiden, die 5770 ist aber gut.

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## knappe04 (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: Benötige Tipps für neuen Allround Pc ca.600 -700 Euro*

Okay wenn niemand einen anderen vorschlag hat und nichts dran auszusetzen hat wer ich mir das Board und die Karte bestellen.Oder ????


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: Benötige Tipps für neuen Allround Pc ca.600 -700 Euro*

Würde sagen ja, bestell.


----------



## knappe04 (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Benötige Tipps für neuen Allround Pc ca.600 -700 Euro*

So,
habe das Board und die GK  bestellt.
Ich hoffe das alles funktionieren wird.
Danke nochmal für eure zahlreichen Beiträge.Ich hab euch ja ganz schön gelöchert.
Melde mich dann nochmal wenn alle Teile angekommen und  verbaut sind.


----------



## riedochs (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Benötige Tipps für neuen Allround Pc ca.600 -700 Euro*



knappe04 schrieb:


> Ich hab euch ja ganz schön gelöchert.



Kein Problem.


----------



## knappe04 (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Benötige Tipps für neuen Allround Pc ca.600 -700 Euro*

Habe nun meinen Rechner zusammengebaut.
So ca. 2 stunden lief alles prima,window installiert und alle möglichen treiber
aber plötzlich bekam ich schwarzen bildschirm und jetzt ging nix mehr.
Lüfter drehen alle 

bitte um hilfe!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## knappe04 (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Benötige Tipps für neuen Allround Pc ca.600 -700 Euro*

Und der  piepton vom board bleibt auch aus


----------

